# Automated Anti-Virus uninstallation



## jobinjv (Jul 7, 2008)

The problem is pretty simple yet complicated for me. My office has a domain with over 500 users. Till now we were running McAfee but now moving onto Kaspersky. The problem that I face is that all the system are installed with McAfee agent and Enterprise Edition 8.7. The support person who came from Kaspersky said that it won’t be wise to remove the agent through with the help of task on Kaspersky Administrative Kit.

On the other hand it doesn’t seem to be working right too since Kaspersky reports Agent 4.0 as 3.6 and there is option for Enterprise Edition 8.7 listed in the Administrative Kit.

The present method that I followed was to go into each system remotely log off as user and login with Domain Administrator user profile and first use this :
"C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrmInst.exe" /forceuninstall
And then go into control panel and remove through add/remove.

This seems hectic work as all I could was do 30 pcs in 3 days after segregating all into groups based on VLANs.
Now the help that I seek is I want to uninstall the Agent and Enterprise in an automated way through batch, vb script or adding anything in the active directory. My search on goggle came up with using the following three line:

"C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\csscan.exe" /UninstallMAS

MsiExec.exe /qn /uninstall {5DF3D1BB-894E-4DCD-8275-159AC9829B43}

"C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrmInst.exe" /forceuninstall

The other hindrance is this has to be run in Domain\Administrator Mode as the other users don’t have enough privilege.


----------



## jobinjv (Jul 7, 2008)

Very surprised at no response. Anyhow I kinda solved it to one more step closer. I have the following two lines which I want to run under Administrative privilege automatically once the person is logged in.

"C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrmInst.exe" /forceuninstall

msiexec /x {147BCE03-C0F1-4C9F-8157-6A89B6D2D973} REMOVE=ALL REBOOT=R /q

which I feel will solve make the task of uninstalling easier and automated.

So how will I go about this.


----------

